# Yeast Nutrient For Hard Lemonade



## drfad (9/4/11)

Hi all,

I'm looking at making a varient of the 3 dog recipe in one of the threads here and it asks for yeast nutrient which my LHBS didn't have. Can I use any old packet yeast as nutrient with the Safale I intend using for this brew? 

If not, is there anything else I can use?

Cheers

Fad


----------



## felten (9/4/11)

some diammonium phosphate (DAP) would be handy, lemons probably don't have much nitrogen in them


----------



## enoch (9/4/11)

It will ferment without the nutrient it will just take longer. 
I wouldn't add extra yeast as nutrient unless it is yeast ghosts or whatever they call it that I have seen mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Wolfy (9/4/11)

I can't imagine lemons having all the nutrients required, so adding any/all yeast-food would be helpful.
You could boil up an old pack of yeast to add a range of micro-nutrients and DAP if your LHBS sells that.


----------



## going down a hill (9/4/11)

Could you use some bakers yeast that you get from the supermarket as nutrient? Or is it so different the brew yeast wouldn't recognise it as food.


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/11)

I used to make hard ginger beer using a champagne yeast and DAP, fermented out quite well. However using a dried yeast such as Nottingham and pitching both sides of a Craftbrewer repack should work well, as the dried yeasts come preloaded with all the stuff they need to get working on, dividing up rapidly then producing alcohol.


----------



## drfad (11/4/11)

Thanks for all the responses. I ran out of time so just pitched the yeast and will hope for the best! :unsure:


----------



## peterlonz (28/4/19)

Hey just saying but always have the basic ingredients handy. Yeast nutrient is a basic once you step away from brewing beer.


----------

